# Show us your handlebars...pics please



## Dale Alan (May 9, 2015)

I am sorry if there is already a thread like this,I did a quick search before posting. I am looking for ideas for a couple builds.I have seen some interesting styles ,just wandering what works for you.Something in between the typical road bike and mountain bike bars.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2015)

Cinelli 64 Dream Bar (the original before Nitto copied it)




short reach, compact drop - these are the bars rando riders liked better than actual randonneur bars

Nitto Moustache bar - to use this bar you need a tall quill (Technomic or Dirt Drop) with 40 to 50mm shorter horizontal extension than you would use on your road bars, non-aero road brakes 


 

 
no one is lukewarm about these bars - everyone either loves them or hates them  
originated in Japan, but brought to the US by Grant Petersen on Bridgestone XO, 1993.  


 
This past year, Rivendell came out with a wider, closer, less-drop version of this bar, and called it the Albastache
http://www.rivbike.com/product-p/hb3a.htm

Aherne MAP bars


 
these bars, along with Mary bars and Jitensa bars, copy the angles of the Jones H-bar, and have a really natural grip position.  

But if you want more hand positions and are good with a threadless stem, go look at the Jones H-bar - they have a huge fan club


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2015)

Original finish and grip from 1899


----------



## Dale Alan (May 9, 2015)

Very nice guys,great pics. Those 64s bring back some fond memories.I have always wanted to try the moustache bars,maybe I will give them a go. I tried Mary bars for a short period before I gave the bike away . I liked them  but mine were cheap ebay rigs and had way too much flex. I am sure a quality pair would feel better in the hand.

I have never tried the compact drop bars,wondering how the ones with really short reach are? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Duchess (May 9, 2015)

Drop bars are tough, I think. I personally hate ergo bars because the flat hooks drive right into a nerve in my palm. I use Nitto Noodles on my road bike and Nitto Randos on my touring bike. I also have the Nitto Albatross on my hybrid and they're all nice bars for their applications. You might also want to look at butterfly bars.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 9, 2015)

1896 Eclipse
I need the left side grip....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 9, 2015)

I really like the Lauterwasser bars on this bike:



New production from SOMA so they are cheap and the chrome is nice.  I am usually riding with my hands out in the reach.  The noice thing about them is you can get a lot of reach while using a zero reach stem, and when you want to sit up and beg, just move back to the grips. SOMA makes some oddball bars- it would be worth taking a look-
http://store.somafab.com/handlebars.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 10, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> Very nice guys,great pics. Those 64s bring back some fond memories.I have always wanted to try the moustache bars,maybe I will give them a go. I tried Mary bars for a short period before I gave the bike away . I liked them  but mine were cheap ebay rigs and had way too much flex. I am sure a quality pair would feel better in the hand.
> 
> I have never tried the compact drop bars,wondering how the ones with really short reach are? Thanks for the pics.




Dale, some more bars with a fan club include the midge drop bars - my buddy runs the Salsa woodchipper (a midge bar) on his tandem - on the far right  
(he also runs a weird angle, further complicated by the turned fork)
View attachment 213324 
a good comparison with the Cinelli 64 (far left) and Nitto Noodle are the yellow bars just next to it (on my daughter's bike)

Noodles are the perfect shape for brake interrupter levers, since they slope downward on the ends (opposite of randonneur bars) giving you a very natural cross grip. 
View attachment 213325 

Here is a very good article on "straight" bar alternatives
http://oldglorymtb.com/round-up-alternative-or-alt-mountain-bike-handlebars/

Andrew, your Lauterwasser bars look great on that bike.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 11, 2015)

Great info,I had no idea there were so many straightbar alternatives.Some interesting designs to think about.Options are endless these days.

Bulldogg, your pics do not show. Would love to see them if possible.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 11, 2015)

curious, they showed in my draft, didn't show on the post, I edited, they showed, now they don't show.  

so I'll try this part again...

Dale, some more bars with a fan club include the midge drop bars - my buddy runs the Salsa woodchipper (a midge bar) on his tandem - on the far right 
(he also runs a weird angle, further complicated by the turned fork)



a good comparison with the Cinelli 64 (far left) and Nitto Noodle are the yellow bars just next to it (on my daughter's bike)

Noodles are the perfect shape for brake interrupter levers, since they slope downward on the ends (opposite of randonneur bars) giving you a very natural cross grip.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Original finish and grip from 1899
> View attachment 213284



just to add Robert, that is a stunner


----------



## gazube (May 23, 2015)

*1895 waverley scorcher*

ok here is the photo of the handle bars with our original corkaline get a grip  with black endcaps    love the bars but you need the grips...   altedesign@yahoo.com  Get a Grip  ........


----------

